# Anyone been to SilverLeaf Holiday Hills Branson lately?



## Indy

Has anyone been to Silverleaf Holiday Hills in Branson lately?  The room I have on hold is a 2 bedroon Presidential room.  There haven't been any reviews for awhile and I hear the lodge rooms are not that great.  So was wondering if anyone had been in this type of room?  Also, if you have, did they have any kind of activities?  thanks so much


----------



## dougp26364

Indy said:


> Has anyone been to Silverleaf Holiday Hills in Branson lately?  The room I have on hold is a 2 bedroon Presidential room.  There haven't been any reviews for awhile and I hear the lodge rooms are not that great.  So was wondering if anyone had been in this type of room?  Also, if you have, did they have any kind of activities?  thanks so much



We haven't been there lately but, we drive by on occasion when we're in Branson. Their presidential suites were some of the best when we were there several years ago. If I was going to exchange via RCI into Branson, those units would be among the top choices for us.

The down side is Holiday Hills isn't necessarily convenient to Branson. It's on the other side of Lake Tannycomo and requires a little bit of a drive to get to the main drag. It's closer to downtown Branson than the strip. Since you really need a car in Branson, we never found this to be a downside. There is now a nice grocery store that's pretty close to the resort, which makes things a little easier. 

Sorry that I can't give you anything recent on this resort. All I know is that it was one of our more favorite resorts in Branson. For us, the problem has been RCI, which I refuse to use for exchanges. Now we own a couple of weeks of our own in Branson and, we own in DRI's points system and they also have a nice resort in Branson. So there's just no need for us to exchange in via RCI.


----------



## Hophop4

We own there and was there a year ago in June.  If your checkin is a Friday you may be in the older Presidential which is what we own.  It is very roomy with 2 jacuzzis.  These units have what we all call the stick type furniture, king beds.  There are also Saturday checkins which could be the newer Pres.  Different type furniture and lighter painted walls.  Sunday checkins could be an Ambassadore locked off or it could be a Lodge unit 6/6 so this could be a tossup.  There is a small pool in the area of the Presidentials.  I think they do have some planned activities but not sure how active it is we never participate.  I didn't take any pics last year but I have some older pics from before if you to see, I will have to find them.


----------



## MichaelColey

The Presidential units may be fine, but the lodge ones (or whatever it was we stayed in) are the WORST units we've ever stayed in (by a longshot).  The kitchen had NO storage or counter space.  The units were small and poorly maintained.

It really turned me off to Silverleaf, and now we avoid them.


----------



## Texasbelle

Presidential units are the best Silverleaf has.  We have not been to these, but we prefer to be on a lake rather than in Branson.  It is a personal preference.  We wish Silverleaf would phase out the stick/twiggy furniture and go with the beach type as in Galveston and the Beach Club.  [The Presidentials at the Villages were supposed to have Ethan Allen furniture, but never believe what they say, see it after it is built/furnished.]


----------



## abbekit

Texasbelle said:


> Presidential units are the best Silverleaf has.  We have not been to these, but we prefer to be on a lake rather than in Branson.  It is a personal preference.  We wish Silverleaf would phase out the stick/twiggy furniture and go with the beach type as in Galveston and the Beach Club.  [The Presidentials at the Villages were supposed to have Ethan Allen furniture, but never believe what they say, see it after it is built/furnished.]



Photos of several Presidential Units that we've stayed in at the Villages, Ozark Mtn. and Piney Shores are in my link below.  Very nice units with nice furnishings.


----------



## puppymommo

I am a Silverleaf owner and really love the resorts!

We stayed in a Presidential at HH 2 or 3 years ago and it was lovely! Lots of room and our daughter enjoyed the privacy of lockout side.

You just need to be sure you are getting a presidential because HH has many different types of units.  The lodge units, while not exactly rustic, kind of give the feel of a hunting cabin rather than a posh resort.

I have never seen a unit like Michael described. I'm guessing it was not a typical lodge unit because all the lodge units I've been in (at HH, Ozark Mountain, Fox River and Timber Creek) had adequate kitchens.

Again, it really depends on which type of unit you get.

As for activities, there are several pools, a golf course, mini-golf.  There are some planned activities, primarily for children, but not as many or as fancy as the more upscale resorts. I'm sure if you called the resort they would send you out a current copy of their activities.

Another thing we love about Silverleaf is that everyone who works there is very friendly and pleasant.  EXCEPT the sales people, who are like TS salespeople everywhere.  Avoid them at all costs!

Susan


----------



## ace2000

MichaelColey said:


> The Presidential units may be fine, but the lodge ones (or whatever it was we stayed in) are the WORST units we've ever stayed in (by a longshot). The kitchen had NO storage or counter space. The units were small and poorly maintained.
> 
> It really turned me off to Silverleaf, and now we avoid them.


 
Are you talking about the Ozark Mountain Resort or Holiday Hills? Both are in the Branson area. I would have to agree with you, if you're referring to OMR.


----------



## MichaelColey

ace2000 said:


> Are you talking about the Ozark Mountain Resort or Holiday Hills? Both are in the Branson area. I would have to agree with you, if you're referring to OMR.


Nope, definitely Holiday Hills.

The details are a bit fuzzy because we've stayed at about a dozen other resorts since then.  I just went back through my posts and here are some more details:

Description: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=998994#post998994

Kitchen Pic: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=999376#post999376

Since the OP specifically asked about the Presidential suites, though, it's not all that relevant.  Just make sure you get a Presidential.  You don't want to be stuck in something like this.


----------



## Hophop4

And be sure the check in is not a Sunday that could put you in a lodge unit 6/6.

Our stay there last year was really nice.  They automatically moved us to a unit just like the one we own but it had a walk in entry so I would not have to climb any steps.  I was really surprised since I did not request this.  It is noted on my account that I need easy access.  The staff is very friendly.  Holiday Hills does not have a mini-putt putt.  It has a beautiful golf course.  As for location, I like being a little out of the way and it is not that big of deal if you have a car.  Not that far from Branson Landing.


----------



## abbekit

Hophop4 said:


> And be sure the check in is not a Sunday that could put you in a lodge unit 6/6.
> 
> Our stay there last year was really nice.  They automatically moved us to a unit just like the one we own but it had a walk in entry so I would not have to climb any steps.  I was really surprised since I did not request this.  It is noted on my account that I need easy access.  The staff is very friendly.  Holiday Hills does not have a mini-putt putt.  It has a beautiful golf course.  As for location, I like being a little out of the way and it is not that big of deal if you have a car.  Not that far from Branson Landing.



I thought only Presidentials were listed as 6/6.  Do all the Silverleaf resorts now have 6/6 lodge units?  If so, is the only way to guarantee a Presidential to book a Friday  check-in with 6/6?


----------



## Hophop4

abbekit said:


> I thought only Presidentials were listed as 6/6.  Do all the Silverleaf resorts now have 6/6 lodge units?  If so, is the only way to guarantee a Presidential to book a Friday  check-in with 6/6?




Presidentials are 6/6 but at Holiday Hills they built some Lodge units that sleep 6/6 and it is a Sunday checkin.  So Friday and Saturday checkins should be Presidentials.  We have a Friday checkin so I know the older units were the Friday checkins and when they started building the newer Presidential they made them Saturday checkin but not sure if they have both for both checkins.  Anyways I would stay away from the Sunday.  I know the Ambasadors (3 bedroom) are Sunday checkins.  6/6 at the other resorts should be Presidentials.


----------



## MichaelColey

Hophop4 said:


> I know the Ambasadors (3 bedroom) are Sunday checkins.


Are those even nicer than the Presidentials?  Are all 3 bedroom units Ambassadors?  I just might start looking at Silverleaf again, if I can find some really nice units.


----------



## Hophop4

They are suppose to be nicer.  I have never stayed in them.  They only have one building at Holiday Hills but Hill Country has more.  I have seen them on RCI for Hill Country more so than Holiday Hills.  Not sure how many TPU 's you need to get one.  Holiday Hills also has a Chairman Building that is 2 bedroom but more upscale inside.  That might be a Sunday checkin too but not sure how to determine how to exchange for one.


----------



## chriskre

I went to Branson last year for Memorial Day and stayed one week at Holiday Hills.  They have two sections to the resort.  One has lodge units and is close to the grocery store mention earlier. Those units looked like a motel.  Not attractive at all but the check-in area is near those.  

There is another area that you need to go by a guard shack where the golf course is.  That area is much nicer.  They also have lodge units over there in the gated area but the one we stayed in was probably only 750 sq. feet and was a 2 bedroom 2 bath lock-off.  The lock-off was ridiculously tiny.  The lodge units are in front of the campground/RV parking and a pool.  Very unattractive pool I might add.  

This place has alot of potential but unfortunately it hasn't quite been developed to compete with some of the other Branson resorts unless you really want to play golf.  I don't play golf so that's a wasted amenity for me.  

They don't have internet in the rooms so you have to go to the clubhouse or the laundry room after hours to get on line with wi-fi.  They also do not have washer and dryers in the rooms.  They do have several laundry rooms throughout the resort but you gotta schlep your stuff there.

The clubhouse closes around 9pm so you have to move to the laundry room if you want to stay online.  They'll kick you out of the clubhouse.  They have a concierge that can help you with tickets and give suggestions.  The resort has lots of stairs so if you need a ground level unit they don't guarantee it although we were able to get one.  

The staff is very friendly.  No one ever approached us about a TS presentation the whole week we were there.  

There is also a nice upscale grocery store right in front of the resort but the eats are so cheap in Branson that it's almost a crime not to eat out.  

Here is a trip report in case you want to see some pictures of the resort.
http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40841&highlight=branson


----------



## spoody

Hophop4 said:


> They are suppose to be nicer.  I have never stayed in them.  They only have one building at Holiday Hills but Hill Country has more.  I have seen them on RCI for Hill Country more so than Holiday Hills.  Not sure how many TPU 's you need to get one.  Holiday Hills also has a Chairman Building that is 2 bedroom but more upscale inside.  That might be a Sunday checkin too but not sure how to determine how to exchange for one.



 Hop, 

They have two Ambassador buildings now.  The Ambassador Units are about on the same scale as the newer presidential units.  Maybe just a slight upgrade. However, they have the 3 bedroom that locks off.  I think the whole thing is about 1900-2000 sq ft.


----------

